
Google can’t make a good phone and it’s embarrassing - xweb
http://bgr.com/2017/10/19/google-pixel-2-xl-review-vs-iphone-x-comparison/
======
Rotdhizon
Hard to take that article seriously, seems that guy just lives to complain.
That phone has gotten fantastic reviews across the board from everyone else.
His inflated ego and biased opinion mean nothing.

